# I hate all of you...



## DurocShark (Dec 27, 2010)

...who are getting snow!!!!

I live in @!#$%$^% Colorado and don't have ANY!!!!!

Seriously, it's in the 40's! Gah!


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 27, 2010)

No snow here either and 48, but sounds like it will change on Thursday.


----------



## Rchan63 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just finish shoveling 12+ inches, I need a nap and couple of aspirins for my back.


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 27, 2010)

Spent an hour snow throwing about a foot.  Will go snow throw more when the storm is finished....fun fun


----------



## Toni (Dec 27, 2010)

Its a dreary day in New Zealand!! 50 degrees and its raining:umbrella: big change from yesturday being in the 70's..:biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 27, 2010)

Don,  We are supposed to get hit Wed-Thu in Salt Lake City and it is coming your way. Enjoy.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2010)

Don , if you want it , you are welcome to the 20" we just got !!!! The last thing I wanted was this stuff and all the headaches associated with it . All you gotta do is come and cart it all away :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 27, 2010)

You can have all the 3 foot of snow that has fallen here in central Nj and all the 6 to 8 foot high drifts from the blowing snow. I have seen enough snow from this one storm to last the year. I just finished snow blowing and shoveling my Mom'S place after I stayed over her house through the night. It was blizzard conditions and a Sate of Emergency was callled into effect. Well the roads maybe somewhat passible today with the drifting snow again they are closed and cars stuck all over the place. You can have it. I won't see my shop for another 3 to 4 days at least. But to top it all off they are calling for high 50 degrees by next Saturday. As they say in NJ if you don't like the weather just wait 24 hours it will change. Can anybody say global warming as I foze my butt off today.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, supposedly Thu-Fri. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 27, 2010)

I am in Michigan, and No snow here either... I am no complaining one bit.  the less I say I hope the less we get... I really hate snow.


----------



## Mark (Dec 27, 2010)

Hopefully you will get some soon. I was out plowing this morning. woohoo. Maybe I can get a few new tools now. Anyway, I'd love to see another two or three good snowfalls before spring rolls around.

We only got 6 inches here. Most of it's blown away now anyhow.


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 27, 2010)

Had 14 inches on the ground this morning


----------



## Nikitas (Dec 27, 2010)

We measured 12" in my front yard yesterday afternoon.....I took my sons out in the truck and slid around in the WIDE open parking lot up at the school....We had a blast!!!! Oh yeah, we are in Hampton ,Va.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 27, 2010)

O'm with you Don.....

They called for 3-4 inches at least, storm passed to the east of us and west of us, we got nothing but a couple flakes. We got the temp, but no white stuff.

Cold without snow is pointless.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 27, 2010)

Send it ALL this way...the more the better, makes the ski season last longer. Average base at most ski areas is around 95" ......yee haw, my winter playground ! Gotta' live where you can play. About the only reason to live in Utah, trust me 
See ya'll on the slopes! 
Bob


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2010)

W goe rare, rare Christmas day snow out here. It was definitely an event, even though it was only 2 inches, maybe a little more. Enjoyed watching it snow all day, though.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2010)

Mark said:


> Hopefully you will get some soon. I was out plowing this morning. woohoo. Maybe I can get a few new tools now. Anyway, I'd love to see another two or three good snowfalls before spring rolls around.
> 
> We only got 6 inches here. Most of it's blown away now anyhow.


 
Mark, your comments reminded me of something...couple of years ago I was in Pittsburg area ( Mount Pleasant) and there was plenty of snow. I never saw any 'municipal' type plows, but plenty of what looked like privately owned pickups and trucks doing the work. I gather from what you said that private guys get paid for clearing the roads? Sounds like a great idea.

The blizzards in USA have made the headlines here too. Our has just turned to rain and is clearing.


----------



## navycop (Dec 27, 2010)

I could send you some snow. Just pay $5.00 for shipping....
HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 27, 2010)

Our snow was just perfect, 2 - 5 inches, nearly all on the grass with just the occasional slick spot on the roads.
You can have your skiing.  I went once in '67 in Vermont.  Paid up front for the package.  When I checked in, I stopped in the bar for a 'pick me up' and started looking around.  At least half of the people there were wearing a cast or sling of some type.  After asking around a bit, for once in my early life, I did the smart thing and spent the entire skiing holiday at the bar.
Don, you can have my share of the snow.  Tell me how much you need, I'll pack it up in large 'Flat Rates' and ship it your way.  I will need postage in advance, sorry.
Charles


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> Our snow was just perfect, 2 - 5 inches, nearly all on the grass with just the occasional slick spot on the roads.
> You can have your skiing. I went once in '67 in Vermont. Paid up front for the package. When I checked in, I stopped in the bar for a 'pick me up' and started looking around. At least half of the people there were wearing a cast or sling of some type. After asking around a bit, for once in my early life, I did the smart thing and spent the entire skiing holiday at the bar.
> Don, you can have my share of the snow. Tell me how much you need, I'll pack it up in large 'Flat Rates' and ship it your way. I will need postage in advance, sorry.
> Charles


 
Are you gonna have to tell the post office that it will eventually be liquids?


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 27, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> ctubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Our snow was just perfect, 2 - 5 inches, nearly all on the grass with just the occasional slick spot on the roads.
> ...


It may have to ship as Haz Mat shipping!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > ctubbs said:
> ...


 
Or at least a slip and fall hazard. I dunno. I'm out of B.S. until I sleep and recharge.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 27, 2010)

I just figured out your avatar. Now it makes sense and it is GOOD.  But for twelve months leading up to this epiphany, I thought you were nuts.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> I just figured out your avatar. Now it makes sense and it is GOOD. But for twelve months leading up to this epiphany, I thought you were nuts.


 
Yeah, the headbanging stick figure is highly amusing. Still kinda hard to not get at least a chuckle out of it. The type of music I primarily listen to makes it pretty easy to generate a soundtrack for that little guy.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 27, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > I just figured out your avatar. Now it makes sense and it is GOOD. But for twelve months leading up to this epiphany, I thought you were nuts.
> ...


Can you get it to Polka?  I like Polka music. :biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Jgrden said:
> ...


 
If it's a fast paced number, it should be totally possible! The world is your oyster with that little guy!


----------



## pensbydesign (Dec 27, 2010)

got snow hate it what me to ship it to you.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 27, 2010)

pensbydesign said:


> got snow hate it what me to ship it to you.


Me first. I miss the snow.


----------



## el_d (Dec 27, 2010)

Whats Snow???


----------



## Billman (Dec 27, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> ...who are getting snow!!!!
> 
> I live in @!#$%$^% Colorado and don't have ANY!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, it's in the 40's! Gah!


You just live in the wrong part of Colorado, thats all.

Plenty of snow here (Snowmass VIllage... Fitting name, eh?)... It snowed on me today... Then sun... Then another dusting...Then some more sun.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah I have to be really discrete about my music at work. :wink: 



I work in a church... Pantera, Slipknot and Marilyn Manson probably wouldn't be much appreciated when everybody else is listening to the local christian stations.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 27, 2010)

Billman said:


> DurocShark said:
> 
> 
> > ...who are getting snow!!!!
> ...




It's cuz you're on the wrong side of the tunnel. :tongue:


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 27, 2010)

Or maybe I am....


----------



## Billman (Dec 27, 2010)

el_d said:


> Whats Snow???



It's this weird white stuff that falls from the sky and causes the vast majority people to absolutely lose their mind when driving in it.

And it's cold too!


----------



## el_d (Dec 27, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> I just figured out your avatar. Now it makes sense and it is GOOD.  But for twelve months leading up to this epiphany, I thought you were nuts.



My wife thought it was a bird flapping its wings........


----------



## Parson (Dec 27, 2010)

And I hate you for living in beautiful Colorado while I sit in a hot, flat, humid, traffic-laden city called Houston!

It's a giant cycle of hate I tell you, a giant cycle!


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 27, 2010)

Parson said:


> And I hate you for living in beautiful Colorado while I sit in a hot, flat, humid, traffic-laden city called Houston!
> 
> It's a giant cycle of hate I tell you, a giant cycle!



Colorful Colorado! 

:tongue:


----------



## Billman (Dec 27, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Billman said:
> 
> 
> > DurocShark said:
> ...



LOL... Oh, I dunno about that. LOL


----------



## Billman (Dec 27, 2010)

Parson said:


> And I hate you for living in beautiful Colorado while I sit in a hot, flat, humid, traffic-laden city called Houston!
> 
> It's a giant cycle of hate I tell you, a giant cycle!


I was just in the Houston area a week ago.  Man, you got a lot of people there! And what was that smell I could never escape?


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 27, 2010)

18 inches as I am visiting my homeland of New Jersey


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 27, 2010)

Billman said:


> Parson said:
> 
> 
> > And I hate you for living in beautiful Colorado while I sit in a hot, flat, humid, traffic-laden city called Houston!
> ...



I remember flying into John Wayne in California after living here for a couple years. I got off the plane and gagged from the smell. I swear it smelled like a condom. uke:


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 27, 2010)

7" here in Richmond Va. Seams we are starting to get more and more each year. What happen to global warming. I think it went south and stayed there.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 27, 2010)

Wish I could send you what I have.


----------



## Packrat (Dec 27, 2010)

In Buchanan Ga , got 5"


----------



## aggromere (Dec 27, 2010)

Tampa, Fl, zero snow.  It gets down to 50 and you see little old ladies at the grocery store with overcoats, stocking hats and gloves.  I lived for a long time in Chicago and Des Moines and find it kinda funny what they think cold is.


----------



## Grizz (Dec 28, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> ...who are getting snow!!!!
> 
> I live in @!#$%$^% Colorado and don't have ANY!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, it's in the 40's! Gah!




Well, we got a blizzard, but really, what good is all this snow when the average elevation is 20 feet above sea level?  You couldn't ski or sled or slide down a hill if you life depended upon it.   Because there are none.


----------



## trickydick (Dec 28, 2010)

I was in Vail until the 22nd and we has 3 feet while I was there.  Any snow outside of a ski area is just a waste anyway...right?


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 28, 2010)

*New Jersey snowstorm*

Check out this time lapse video

http://vimeo.com/18213768


----------



## randyrls (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry, can't talk now,  packing up stuff to go skiing!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Snow*

The best thing that can be said for snow is that................and as Forrest Gump would say "and that's all I have to say about that"


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 28, 2010)

I love snow in CO. It snows, looks awesome, then melts away the next day. Except for the occasional blizzard, it's like visiting snow, not living in it.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 28, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Yeah I have to be really discrete about my music at work. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in a church... Pantera, Slipknot and Marilyn Manson probably wouldn't be much appreciated when everybody else is listening to the local christian stations.


 
ANNNNNND That's why Chuck Norris invented the iPod. Although telling people you're listening to Lamb of God is a great copout, provided the answer is "NO" when someone at work asks if they can hear it.


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 28, 2010)

I usually drive up to Michigan to see a white christmas but this year it has been very light,only a couple of inches on the ground and none has fell in the week I have been here. I am used to seeing it falling at least every other day when I am here.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 28, 2010)

*Take my snow... please!*

Not really much snow by midwest standards, but it doesn't take a lot to shut down NC.  Even the critters hate to go out in it.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 28, 2010)

I lived in High Point for a while. Just a freeze would have people calling in sick. That much snow would be the end of the world!


----------



## phillywood (Dec 28, 2010)

Don, watch what you wish for buddy, you may type otherwise in few days.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 28, 2010)

I certainly hope so!


----------



## underdog (Dec 29, 2010)

Heck we even got snow here in Georgia- on Christmas day! And there are _still_ patches of it hanging around....


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 29, 2010)

Last time it snowed where I live was 1991, and it was less than an inch, christmas day was a high of 59, not very likely to get snow. however we have had a lot of rain that has caused flooding all over


----------



## Kalai (Dec 29, 2010)

We were enjoying our snow a few days ago, both Mauna Loa and Mauna Kea had snow 
After playing in the snow we went to the beach and played in the nice warm water 
Aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## mwenman (Dec 29, 2010)

*Did someone say snow?*



DurocShark said:


> ...who are getting snow!!!!
> 
> I live in @!#$%$^% Colorado and don't have ANY!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, it's in the 40's! Gah!




It's even worse for me,  I'm  a few hours to the west of you at the base of Mt. Princeton here just under 8000 ft and to date have had less then 1/2" total in my yard.

this is completely out of the norm.


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm with you on the music....Heavier the better!!!


----------

